# Route map or cue sheet around Lake Washington?



## crestlinefarm (May 6, 2003)

I'm taking some friends out this weekend and we're planning to circle Lake Washington. Does anyone have a cue sheet or map they could send me or post? We're starting at Coulon Park in Renton, heading up the East side of Lake Washington; counter-clockwise. 

Thanks!


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

crestlinefarm said:


> I'm taking some friends out this weekend and we're planning to circle Lake Washington. Does anyone have a cue sheet or map they could send me or post? We're starting at Coulon Park in Renton, heading up the East side of Lake Washington; counter-clockwise.
> 
> Thanks!


Here is the link. 

I've ridden this route many times and I will offer my $.02. 

http://www.metrokc.gov/kcdot/roads/planning/bicycling/bikemap.cfm

I would gradually make my way east of Lake Washington east of downtown Bellevue toward Marymour Park where you can pick up the trail toward Wooodinville. A nice stop is at the Red Hook Brewery, St. Michelle Winery or the Columbia Winery. Continue on the trail until it becomes the Burke-Gillman and follow to the Montlake Bridge where you will cross into Montlake near the Husky Stadium. Then follow through Lake Washington Blvd and down the west side of Lake Washington. One recommendation I often make is to cross Lake Washington on the I-90 bridge and then follow the trail back to Coulon Park. It is a better ride then navigating back through Renton.

Good luck and enjoy the ride.


----------

